# GOOD NEWS FOR EAGLE LAKE PRAIRIE



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

Great news for the Eagle Lake Prairie. Individuals and outfitters we be allowed to pump water!

Up till friday those who hunted the Eagle Lake Prairie were going to be limited to where they could pump water. LCRA first spoke about the situation back at the first of this year when the number of acres being farmed in Eagle Lake were being allocated for the upcoming growing season. LCRA in Eagle Lake, as well as Garwood and Bay City are only permitted to pump a certain amount of water acreage based on its agriculture program. The number of acres that Eagle Lake could pump were at a maximum because of the number of acres being farmed in rice, therefore limiting duck pond water only to rice fields. Again, this had little significance for those individuals or outfitters that have access to water wells and or lease large acreage and are able to catch run off.

However, contrary to LCRA's first decision and those who spoke to soon, LCRA in Eagle Lake is now going to allocate a certain amount of acreage to be pumped for duck water. The allocation will be based on the number of acres bought in previous years. This will include being able to pump layed out and plowed ground. I confirmed this with LCRA in Eagle Lake this morning and they assured me that there will be duck water available for this coming season.

Here is the skinny. A total of 28,300 acres of rice being farmed in and around Eagle Lake. Roughly 70% of that is table rice and 30% is seed rice. However, it is estimated that out of the 30% of seed rice 15% of that will be plowed under and planted in wheat, very similar to last year. So, like always, Eagle Lake will be a dinner table this winter for migrating ducks and geese. Look for Eagle Lake to be happening!

All things aside, I would rather pump ponds in the rice fields, especially considering that these fields have been saturated since April. If you do plan on pumping in plowed ground and layed out, look for your ponds to dry up quick, unless of course we ever get any substantial rain and it going to take lots of it!


----------



## Capt. Nick Run-N-Gun (Nov 17, 2008)

That is indeed good news. How do you get water into second crop rice that is cut in early November and the canals shut down by Oct 20th?


----------



## JCN57 (Feb 25, 2005)

Third Coast Capt. Nick said:


> That is indeed good news. How do you get water into second crop rice that is cut in early November and the canals shut down by Oct 20th?


Don't hunt rice - moist soil vegitation is the way to go.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

If your farmers are willing to do you right they usually will set aside part of the rice field that usaully is on the low and plow and levee it after the 1st cut, thus having no effect on the pond with they drain the remainder of the field. Alot of the times they will drain their 2nd crop water right into the pond, got to love it!

If they are only planning to harvest one crop, there shouldn't be any problems!

Also, if you are lucky there are some natural flats that just won't drain no matter what you do. I personally love these, especially if they are over 5+ acres.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

Come on now Capt. Nick this can't be your first rodeo? 

I find it odd that you have pulled out of Eagle Lake, but I believe you were the first one to blow the whistle on LCRA in Eagle Lake? Hmmmm, interesting?

Shucks, you might have let a good duck hole go?

Next time you just need to check the creditability of your sources!

Fortunately most of us that have land in Eagle Lake have land in Garwood, as well as El Campo.

You didn't think we were going to let you have all the fun, did ya?


----------



## txsnows (Jul 24, 2008)

For your information we did not pull out of eagle lake and the property that we are hunting has a well. Nick was just trying to educate the public on what is going on and the fact is that LCRA is selling water to select outfitters and there is a minium of 500 acres. Now if you want to blow smoke about catching water from first or second crop rice you need to add in evaporation @ 100 degree temps. One surface acre foot of water is 360,000 gallons (FACT). The evaporation rate is roughly 10000 gal per acre per day so with out any rain if your ponds are 1 foot deep than they will evaporate in 36 days. So Chris before you go calling my guide a liar you need to dig in your own mess and here is a FACT for you . Your guide was caught stealing decoys and was arrested for it in KATY TEXAS.


----------



## Capt. Nick Run-N-Gun (Nov 17, 2008)

When checking facts make sure you have them. TCO hasnt pulled out of Eagle Lake nor do we plan to.


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

Gonna need some popcorn for this one.....


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

"The Eagle Prarie will not be able to buy duck water from the LCRA for the upcoming season. This is very bad news for many outfitters that are concentrated in this area. It is also bad for many who lease land in that country. The Garwood, El Campo, and Costal prarie will be able to get water. This is where most of our land is so we should be ok. It was so dry last year that water got to be real expensive, but we did have it. "

This was your guides original quote. If anyone read this I am sure thay would agree it was aimlessly pointed at outfitters and individuals hunting in the Eagle Lake area.

What I am mention in my posts are facts, not rumors are he said she said BS. So, before you try to confuse the public you need to make sure you know what your talking about and obviously he didn't, in other words "Don't come to gunfight without a gun."

As far as water is concerned, yeah it is a bad situation for everyone and your not excluded Randy!

I know nothing about the later and stolen decoys. He must have working for you at the time.


----------



## Capt. Nick Run-N-Gun (Nov 17, 2008)

The information I quoted came from a letter sent to the TPWD by the LCRA. Pretty credible people. 

Water is always a problem but 'proper planning prevents **** poor performance'


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

"I am just warning everyone to be careful. We are trying to to get out of the Eagle Lake area because the LCRA owns the water rights and the future does not look good. The LCRA can make more money selling water to cities then they can for ducks. Also Eagle Lake grows majority seed rice now, and it is not good for killing waterfowl. They do not second crop it."

"When checking facts make sure you have them. TCO hasnt pulled out of Eagle Lake nor do we plan to."

I hope everyone is enjoying the show. These are two other quotes that very contradicting. One says they are trying to pull out of Eagle Lake and the other says they are not. I am not sure what to believe?

Also, it says the majority of rice in Eagle Lake is seed rice, I mean are you making up this as you go or what. Is 30% of 100% a majority? Of course it is not second cropped, it is made for seed.

Another fact LCRA owns all the water rights for Garwood, Eagle Lake, El Campo and Bay City, unless of course you own a water well!

I am just questioning your creditability right now?

Looks like these guys have a degree in Obamanomics!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

pulls up a chair n 2 Cases of Cold Brew..:brew:

this ought to be a good 1...


----------



## Capt. Nick Run-N-Gun (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope that this is the end of the LCRA conflict with water and that everything goes back to normal. The Eagle Lake area has been great thru the years.


----------



## Capt. Nick Run-N-Gun (Nov 17, 2008)

First of all Randy Triplett has been posting under my name today just to clear the air. Second of all I am getting my facts from the LCRA, and people like Scott, Randy, and Butch. These guys were hunting geese in eagle lake before you were wearing dypers. Everybody knows the water situation and is worried. Trust me we have been in Eagle Lake longer then you have been in business. I know allot people who lease ponds in Eagle Lake and I was simply trying to warn them about this situation. I have seen allot people taken advantage of in this business. Just because you think you can get water does not mean it is good news for Eagle Lake. Where are you getting your facts on Rice production? I am personal freinds with several rice farmers in Eagle Lake and I heard that there is 18,000 acres of seed rice. I will look that fact up also and post it. I just think its funny how you think it is good news for Eagle Lake because you and a couple of outfitters can buy water. 500 acres is nothing! What about all the other hunters? You don't care about them? Instead of fighting eachother we should be fighting the LCRA. This is not good news! LCRA has never not sold duck water.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

SouthWind said:


> Come on now Capt. Nick this can't be your first rodeo?
> 
> I find it odd that you have pulled out of Eagle Lake, but I believe you were the first one to blow the whistle on LCRA in Eagle Lake? Hmmmm, interesting?
> 
> ...


Nick just gave people a heads up that lease in the area. Some friends and me looked at few properties around that area last year, and were lied to about water. If you have property in Garwood and El Campo why are you worried? Third coast has a great duck club with properties from Matagorda to Eagle Lake.


TRW


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

Haven't ya'll been reading listening to the weather people ? El Nino is happenig and its going to be flooded this winter . Have you ever heard a weather man lie ?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Ah Eagle Lake. The new Katy. Hey Mark. You up and moving around yet?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Heres an idea. If yall save all the **** from these internet pissin matchs there would be a bunch of new spoonie ponds in Eagle Lake.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Chuck,, you seen my corn lately.. hehehehe,, what rice? What water,, Oh never mind.. I have water!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The corn was looking good for a while. Its problably fixin to be harvested in the next week or 2. I will give you a report in a day or 2. Got a dove field in New Taiton you are more than welcome to come hunt with me if you would actually get off your arse and go hunting.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL, I need to go snag me a few truck loads before he cuts it.... hopefully I'll have grey darts and quail back this year... yee haa


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

First of all, I keep a good track of whats going on in Eagle Lake, not only because my operation is based out of Eagle Lake, but because I own real estate in Eagle Lake. I am there every day and I can tell you about the weather, when the last time it rained, what is for sale, what the price of diesel is at Buccee's, etc. etc.

Anyway, I am not going to waste my breath explaining myself to someone has little interest in the town.

I get my facts straight from either to talking to Larry in person or over the phone at the LCRA office in Eagle Lake. I think they keep pretty good tabs on what is being farmed and what is not. I am not going to go in details, but when is the last time you bought water in Eagle Lake and be honest?

Isn't your operation based out of Bay City? Why so much concern with Eagle Lake? If you read my post correctly I did mention individuals, nice try though!

Bottom line, for those who have known about the water situation since the end of last season, they are going to be prepared and there will be plenty of water in Eagle Lake.

I thought we have resolved this, but apparently not. I do not need anyone to clean up my mess, as I shoot straight from the hip with the facts.

It was clear to me that the only reason you had posted the situation in Eagle Lake was to confuse the public in believing Eagle Lake was somehow not going to be able to pump water for duck ponds, which was a lie! 
At the time of his original post ponds were going to be able to be flooded, but they had to be in rice, state the truth man, you can't be that ignorant or maybe you didn't know?

If half of the acreage was not second cropped that will allow over 14,000 acres of water to be flooded in rice fields for duck water!

Bottom line, as decieving as his post was, he was caught! The real situation at the time was that fallow and plowed ground was not going to be able to be flooded. So, unless you were someone who leases part of the 28,300 acres being farmed in rice or have have a well you are SOL!

What his post should have read was, "Caution if doesn't rain or you don't have a well, look for the second half of duck season to look pretty scarce as every pond on the prairie from Katy to Bay City will be dry!"


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

well,, I gotta well! haha!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I gotta well at the house in Nada. How much was the gas at Buccees? It was 2.38 at the Shell this morning at 3013 and 90. Looks like more **** for the spoonie ponds. I think yall just need to settle down and let it go.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I am tired of talking about it. You just can't reason with the unreasonable.

I do want to add one thing, when I was in diapers I do remember kicking Randy's *** in the Katy Duck and Goose Calling contest each and every year and that is a fact, God as my witness!

But that is old news right?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

It's gonna rain opening day of teal when the hurricane hits anyway!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Im not much of a fan of calling contest myself. Kinda like internet pissin matches. Lets hope we dont get another hurricane for the opener. They run the doves off. Seriously Daryl. You need to come kill some doves with us. You also need to hunt your place. Your pond roosted around 1,000 snows towards the end of February which was alot last year at that time. Your pond was just about the only one left up there.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

It on's this year amigo,, finally got things in my life ironed out and ready to kill stuff big time! we'll hook up for sure! you should have let me known and/or just hedge rowed their ars!


----------



## Capt. Nick Run-N-Gun (Nov 17, 2008)

Randy has never competed in a calling contest in his life, and Randy does not duck call or hunt ducks. So god as your witness I think once again you got your facts wrong. Calling contest are for wanabe guides. The only contest that third coast wins is killing more birds then all other outfitters.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I know what you mean. My life is wrinkled as hell right now. Got alot of ironing to do. When are they gonna turn some geese loose at these so called calling contest and let them decide the winner?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

calling heck,, I yell at them sky carp! works better anyway, that or XX buck!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

SouthWind said:


> Yeah, I am tired of talking about it. You just can't reason with the unreasonable.
> 
> I do want to add one thing, when I was in diapers I do remember kicking Randy's *** in the Katy Duck and Goose Calling contest each and every year and that is a fact, God as my witness!
> 
> But that is old news right?


Been around those a long and time and I cant say that Ive ever seen Randy compete in a calling contest.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

yeah, well my Dog's tail is shorter than all of yours!


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

I love a good pissin match but I kill more than all you so called outfitters.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

mwaites said:


> I love a good pissin match but I kill more than all you so called outfitters.


How many leases you got now Mike?


----------



## ininches (Jul 13, 2009)

do the calling contests really sound like live ducks??? i mean idk never been to one in person jus saw one on the television once


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

The best thing about calling contests are the people who cheer while one of the contestants is going at it...perhaps a good idea for a "real men of genius" commercial.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

do they have real ducks or geese to judge,, wt*,, how can a human judge waterfowl talk?


----------



## ininches (Jul 13, 2009)

no real ducks or geese spout...but if u win it means you can kill more ducks than anyone else...hahahaha


----------



## txsnows (Jul 24, 2008)

Come on mike is that a goose hunt smack down challenge. You pick your 5 man team and i will pick mine. To make it fair we could pick the dates before the geese get here mabey one day in each month.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

I needed a good laugh!

Ya'll guys are the best, way to shed some humor on such an ignorant situation.

Hell, send me a pm I might give all that cracked jokes a free teal or duck hunt.

Somehow I think ya'll would be fun to hunt with. After were done I will show you some of my ponds that don't have water in them.


----------



## ininches (Jul 13, 2009)

who do u guide for southwind?


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

chuck leaman said:


> How many leases you got now Mike?


Just 3.. Still hunting the Rockin W, the Warren Ranch and this little place (21,000 acre ranch) out of Madisonville.

Your crazy Scott.. That goose hunting is too much work. I only goose hunt when I know its right. That is one thing I don't miss about guiding, having to go goose hunting when it ain't right. And I only have one goose farm anyway, but if you wanna set a date around Thanksgiving.....I should have a bird or two to take you up on that challenge. I just don't hold geese all year like I use to. But I will have plenty of duck water.haha


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Maybe yall should just have a cage match. I figured you would dump Chesterville. I didnt see much up there last year. That whole area looke dlike the dust bowl last year.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

One more thing. You dont pump water out of a canal. Well unless of course you are stealing it but you better watch out for the LCRA police. Yes, they really do have thier own cops. Carry on.


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

We killed 67 birds thanksgiving morning. so pick your poison.


----------



## ininches (Jul 13, 2009)

3rdcst said:


> We killed 67 birds thanksgiving morning. so pick your poison.


Sounds like u guys jus need to go ahead and have a pullout contest...


----------



## txbirdman (Jul 12, 2009)

i have enjoyed reading this whole thread. it made my decision on an outfitter a whole lot easier to choose. Southwind comes out and bashes third coast for no reason....sounds like hes/she is a bit jealous. i hear third coast is the best at what they do. but i can see why he would be mad, third coast kills more birds in Brookshire than he does in Eagle Lake.


----------



## goosekillr (Jul 11, 2007)

sounds like ya'll need to get some hobbies to keep you busy during the offseason. If what I hear is correct about the nesting conditions no ones gonna have a great goose season. Water or no water.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

Goosekiller,

You are must defintely right about the goose hunting. The hatch was terrible and some are predicting that the number of juveniles is going to be a little more than 4%. 

I am glad you did your homework.

Better hope for alot of foggy days!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Ive had some of my better seasons in these so called "bad hatch years". All the hacks and want a be goose hunters took thier ball and went home so there wasnt as much pressure on the birds. The final numbers arent in yet so its still a little early to be calling it a bust.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

chuck leaman said:


> Ive had some of my better seasons in these so called "bad hatch years". All the hacks and want a be goose hunters took thier ball and went home so there wasnt as much pressure on the birds. The final numbers arent in yet so its still a little early to be calling it a bust.


XACTLY Chuck!! The guys that know what they are doing & put their all in it will still whack'em HARD!! Just separates the wannabe's from the real white devil killers!!!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

All the hacks throwing in the towel early would be the Great news for the Eagle Lake Prairie.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

This will be my last post on the matter!

As a 2coolfishing member I thoroughly enjoy reading both hunting and fishing forums, as well as shopping the classifieds. This site is great because most people post subject matters with out a personal or commercial interests or agendas, God knows we get enough with every day life.

My original post was only to educate and inform readers of this forum who happen to read what I thought was a very misleading post from a week ago. This post was ill informed and did little to spell out the facts or tell the whole story behind the topic.

Again, the topic is concerned individuals and outfitters being able to pump water on the Eagle Lake prairie.

As far as TCO is concerned, I would think being a commercial outfiitter, as well as a sponsor of this site, they would have researched and educated themseves to the topic before posting such a shallow spirited post. You not only owe it yourself, but to the readers of this forum.

The topic stands that contrary to rumors or misleading post, the Eagle Lake prairie was NEVER not going to be able to pump water for duck ponds. Proper research would have revealed that Eagle Lake prairie is going to have adequate amounts of water to pump for duck ponds, the only stipulation is that is was going to have to be pumped in rice fields.
This was going to be bad news for individuals and outfitters you planned on pumping water into layed out and plowed ground fields.

However, the situation has changed as of 7-10-09 and LCRA in Eagle Lake is now going to permit an allocated amount of water to individuals and outfitters who have previously bought water from LCRA in Eagle Lake, thus allowing water to be flooded in layed out and plowed ground.

This only surpluses the amount of acreage that was originally was going to be allowed to be pumped for duck ponds in rice fields, exceeding over 28,000 acres.

If you want to follow up on this you can either call or drive down to the LCRA office in Eagle Lake and confirm it for yourself. Ask for Larry he will fill you in.

If you haven't noticed, I have not much mentioned that I own and operate and hunting club out of Eagle Lake, but thanks for the publicity!

I think I would owe to myself, my business, customers, the public etc. etc. to be well informed about the subject matter.

Thanks and Happy Hunting!


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

Chuck,

Don't count me out! I have been doing this since 1989 and don't plan on giving it up yet! Your right, during tough years it definitely seperates the men from the boys.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I dont like to hunt up there any more. I think Ive hunted the Eagle Lake area twice since the mid 90's. To many douche bag fence sitters and road hunters up there now. Kinda like Katy got in the late 80's. I do head up there to Austins to eat bbq all the time.


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

chuck leaman said:


> I dont like to hunt up there any more. I think Ive hunted the Eagle Lake area twice since the mid 90's. To many douche bag fence sitters and road hunters up there now. Kinda like Katy got in the late 80's. I do head up there to Austins to eat bbq all the time.


I think Garwood is the new Katy for sure. 20 -25 years ago, you could drive through the Katy Prairie and there would be a spread in every other field. I use to love the guys who would be 100 yards off the highway sitting on a dove stool in the middle of their massive spread of 12 snow shells. Today I rarely see a spread on the KP. It's kinda nice actually....except for the fact there ain't many geese on the KP anymore. I'll hang on to it as long as I can though. Just kinda sad.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Garwood isnt quite as bad as Eagle Lake. A few local clubs have most of it leased up. There is some douche baggery for sure but not as much as there is just to the North. I didnt see as many spreads around Garwood last year either.Parts of Eagle Lake were dead. It looked like the dust bowl between Eagle Lake and Sealy last year.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah it has got alot like fishing, if you can manage it during the week you usually have better luck.

Although I have to say over the last few years there have been some guides drop out of the game, which has only helped! 

We just need to pray for rain and hope this winter there will be a hard freeze and alot of snow up in the Dakotas and the panhandle.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

The 90's what I would give to have the bird population we had back then!

Remember the days there would be a spread in every field, but it sure was nice having a concentration of geese in every other field!

I guess the game has a way of balancing it self out.

How has the waterfowl hunting been on the Warren Ranch? We dove hunt close by during September, but I don't make it up that way during the waterfowl season.


----------



## txsnows (Jul 24, 2008)

Look guys no matter what the goose hatch is i am a goose hunter and will still log over 90 days in the field . I dont need to kill a hundred i been there and done that killed 105 with one of my best friends decoying( not bad for 2 hunters) and yes it was a year with a bad hatch if i remember correctly mike you had killed 60 in the field two days before. All i can do is hunt is hard as i can is much as i can and will kill my share. My coustomers or seasonal members will leave happy and thats all that really matters these days. But dont get me wrong about the 100 thing as long as there still decoying we are still shooting.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

txsnows said:


> Look guys no matter what the goose hatch is i am a goose hunter and will still log over 90 days in the field . I dont need to kill a hundred i been there and done that killed 105 with one of my best friends decoying( not bad for 2 hunters) and yes it was a year with a bad hatch if i remember correctly mike you had killed 60 in the field two days before. All i can do is hunt is hard as i can is much as i can and will kill my share. My coustomers or seasonal members will leave happy and thats all that really matters these days. But dont get me wrong about the 100 thing as long as there still decoying we are still shooting.


All of us that woork hard and give 100% will still get our birds. Ill take a 15 bird shoot killing mature snows over a big number juvie snow ross goose shoot. I guess its because all of us that have done this a while are getting to be old farts. Hows your old yellar dog doing Scott? I hear he's getting fat.


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

Southwind, The Waterfowl hunting on the Warren has dropped off quite a bit. It was only about 5 years ago when you could still have a decent goose hunt on that ranch. Now there are no geese. The duck hunting can still be very good although the past two years have not been stellar. But the dove hunting is still good.

Scott, 90 days???? that hurts just thinkin about it.... I'm lucky if I make 6-7 goose hunts in a season these days, but I only do it when I think it is gonna be right, and you know me, I'm a duck hunter. I still remember that 105 you two had, that was pretty cool.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

I have just heard of the stories of goose hunting on the Warren Ranch. I really never got a chance to hunt it when it was still going on, but the stories I have heard was there were so many geese it would literally take the whole morning for them to get off the roost.

I don't know what it is that is making them change there minds about coming, possibly global warming, continental shiff, DU, less agirculture, who knows?

Your right about the hatch, I remember when it was suppose to be bad and we slammed them and when was suppose to be good it was only marginal, it is hard to predict.

Scott, my best was 107 with 5 guns and we literally ran out of shells and they were still coming. I just don't know if I would want to do again, it made for such a long day, needless to say it made it good for pictures and a cold beer afterwards.

I am glad that us guys have got a chance to get on these high bird kills, as it is very well deserved!


----------



## txsnows (Jul 24, 2008)

I have had six century # hunt my first was november 17 1997 Limit was 10 snows 1 speck 1 canada ducks we could shoot 3 pins 11 hunters we had 33 pins 2 canadas One with a neck collar blue one ross with aleg band and a banded pintal limit of specks 11 94 light geese when we ran out of shells. (pic below look haw young woodie and i was) a 117 later that season. The most memerable was the 105 with Hopkins Myself and Woodie(my Lab) you cant beat a huntlike that with your two best friends. I had one at nelson farms we broke a hundred 20 mallards 14 specks 70 snows thanksgiving day of 05. My best i think want be topped in Markam 1 day hunter one of james ceasars group leases had 3 people total of 4 hunters and myself nov 15 2006 100 snows 10 specks bluebird light south wind back at the truck with spread picked up taking pictures @ 8:04 am full limit. This year we had an 81 two days before christmas with 5 hunters theres no doubt with one more gun we would have broke 100. And the opener of elctronics this season with Charlie Sokol 131.

I am not including the teal massacres at porter lakes back in the day.


----------



## txsnows (Jul 24, 2008)

Chuck woodrow is doing fine i got his three month old grandaughter hear aggavating him hes starting to loose mussel mass and age but hes 13 and lots of miles found this pic of yall the other day


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

****, Im used to be skinny. Now Im fat and ugly. I remember that day. I need a copy of that pic for my wall of fame and or shame at the house.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish I would have had a camera from some of my most memorable hunts, but you know how that goes.

Chuck, I don't know you, but I know what you mean. Here is a pick from around 1998 when I was 100 lbs. lighter.

Scott, if you look in the background and notice the fence you probably know exactly where this is. I hunted the same field 2 days in a row and harvested 70+ birds both days. First day we had all our specks and the next day you couldn't buy one!

Anyway a couple of pics in there just to get everyone's blood boiling, especially because teal season is right around the corner.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

Some more entertaining photos!


----------



## txsnows (Jul 24, 2008)

Dem must be egyption geese


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

For sho! When its right, those egyptian geese can be mighty darn decoy friendly!

That was back in the day when Mr. KJ had some of that stuff around there. Many good hunts I had before he decided to become a farmer.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Garwood in the old days... I leased the same section off FM333 for thirteen years back in the 80s and 90s. I can remember when it went from costing me $250 to $350 for the year. Those were the days...

Southwind,

You had me going until you mentioned that Randy would be involved with anything remotely related to a duck - including a duck calling contest. I have known Randy since before there was a Third Coast Outfitters. They are good folks. I hunted geese (in Texas) one time last year. It was with Randy (and Nick) and we killed 55 geese, give or take. I can't complain.

This is a good thread to get the blood pumping for waterfowl season. Until then, I'll be chasing spots and dots.


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

Bay Scout,

Yeah, that was a long time ago probably in the late 80's early 90's. Could of swore it was him, but who knows?

I have nothing against the guys at TCO, we all come from way back. It never hurts to have a little family feud from time to time.

Anyway, they are down there and I am up here. I try to keep in touch just to know what is happening on the other side of the fence. I would hope to think we try to look out for each others back. Never hurts to have a little friendly competition.

They are a hardcore bunch of white devil killers, but then again I would like to think as myself as one too!!!

I with you on the fishing, been trying to chase them myself, but my time is limited. I will soon have to be on the tractor preparing the duck ponds.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

SouthWind said:


> Some more entertaining photos!


Look at dem sky maggots ... !!!


----------

